# starting a blank garment site



## startitinc (Sep 27, 2009)

Are there any cut and past type template sites for selling blank garments? Also using a merchant selling module directly from the site?


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Would love to help but im unsure exactly what your asking. Are you looking for an actual website template? or blank garment templates? What what kind of module are you trying to find? One to sell your supplier's garments directly? or one that will import their garments into your website.

-MzM


----------



## startitinc (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. We are looking to sell our suppliers garments on our site. They have the option to have your own site with their products but it has no checkout feature for people to pay. So we need the source code to create a page on our site to sell the garments with our prices allowing people to checkout and pay.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Do they have some sort of "Media Kit" if you choose to use your own site? If they have no checkout option, there is no way you would be able to go to their site, select garments, and checkout on your site unless they are using some sort of API that would allow the sites to talk to eachother.


----------



## kppyeung (Jan 3, 2009)

hi there,

check out joomla. it is a free cms which you can use to develop a commerce site.

you can buy template from rockettheme.com or other company to save time and effort in designing the site.

you may need to learn how joomla works if you want to manage the site yourself.

for a short-cut, check out shopify.com, but you may end up paying more for using its service.

hope that help.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

startitinc said:


> Are there any cut and past type template sites for selling blank garments? Also using a merchant selling module directly from the site?


You don't need to cut paste just use wordpress for black t-shirt site making, this is the good way to make fast and well managed site.


----------



## sanjananb (Apr 27, 2012)

startitinc said:


> Are there any cut and past type template sites for selling blank garments? Also using a merchant selling module directly from the site?


I think you are looking for a multi vendor garment printing selling platform...that type of site wouldn't cost much..and very easy to maintain..previously i had a site...it is very easy to maintain even for child.any supplier can join and list their items to sell with images,prices,discounts etc..


----------



## 10sJunkie (Jun 5, 2012)

I have used these on several different projects... they work well, do everything you need and are not real hard to learn. They look nice without a lot of changes but also allow you to customize like crazy if you want to.
Here's the link:
Shopping cart software for Dreamweaver, CSS ecommerce software shopping cart templates


----------



## sanjananb (Apr 27, 2012)

i don't know why do people waste there time to create ecommerce site in scratch with HTML templates....

There are many free ecommerce systems(opencart,prestashop,zencart) available on the internet...try to use them..they have everything


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Check your supplier to make sure you can resell their garments without decoration, many don't allow it.


----------



## 10sJunkie (Jun 5, 2012)

sanjananb said:


> i don't know why do people waste there time to create ecommerce site in scratch with HTML templates....
> 
> There are many free ecommerce systems(opencart,prestashop,zencart) available on the internet...try to use them..they have everything


The template I recommended is a fully functioning ecommerce site. Basically, all you do is put your inventory in, change the name on the top and link it to your payment gateway. It doesn't get much simpler than that! You pay a one time fee to the designer and it's yours. You can use it and change it and re-use it forever.


----------

